# Fa Cup Semi-final Man U. Or Arsenal ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Who will win ?*​
Man Utd637.50%Arsenal 425.00%Not bothered.637.50%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who do you want to win or think will win ?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

..... some1 voted NOT bothered ..... have you no shame









I predict Giggs to score first ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope so, he does seem to be getting his old form back.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Its a difficult one. I feel better when Man. Utd PLC lose. All those fairweather followers all over the world regretting buying their shirt







.

Arsenal are from darn sarf but at least they play entertaining football these days. They are the better of the two at the moment.

No its not difficult - I hope Man. Utd get slaughtered







.

Come on you REDS ( Barnsley that is )


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> ..... some1 voted NOT bothered ..... have you no shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Boro has got its silverware and its place in Europe next season


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> No its not difficult - I hope Man. Utd get slaughtered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > No its not difficult - I hope Man. Utd get slaughtered
> ...


 I have a feeling that Roy will be sending my next watch in "self assembly kit" form.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Depends if they win or not,


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C'mon United....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not bothered, couldn't give a fig, I have overdosed on ManU v Arsenal, they are on every week, it's like a bloody soap opera









Anyway I'll have the delight of seeing Preston V Bradford this weekend, a football feast if ever there was one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Coming from Leeds (whatever you do don't mention relegation, I did once but think I got away with it







) it's absolutely essential that Man Utd lose in the hugest way possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

In a family of Man U supporters I must support Arsenal. Mind you , during the match I'll be attending to the watch winding. I hope I have my priorities right.









Regards

Julian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Indeedy doody Joolz







. Take pleasure in their pain won't you





















.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not one of those manic Man City supporters who wants London clubs to thrash Man U. I'm a Mancunian and damn proud of it. I say knickers to the Gunners!!!


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

ooooh yea baby yea ... half-time Manu 1 up ... rah rah rah


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not fussed me........we could talk about the first Barhain Grand Prix tommorow...............

After I get my coat









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

utd won. Good game, utd defended well. Arsenal have the other 2 to go for.

My mrs is a Geordie but just said she hopes Sunderland get to the final and thrash utd! Never thought I'd here her cheer the Makam's


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

ahhhhh ... that was so good .... 3 cheers for Manu


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

mmmnnn ... grand prix used to be







now it's more of a


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> ...... she hopes Sunderland get to the final and thrash Utd .....


 Please .... nooooooo ... it will be unberable ... the BBC will play endless clips of Bob Stokoe running on to the pitch with his trilby ... and Jim Montgomerty's saves ... and lots of Makam's telling peole how wonderful Sunderland is









A Makam lass and a Geordie lass are on a bus, a Boro lad gets on at the next stop and as usual he is absolutely perfect; Boro top and great build. But they both noticed he has dandruff. Boro gets off on Linthorpe Road, the Geordie lass says "someone should give him Head and Shoulders". To which the Makam lass replies "what's shoulders"?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very good! I'll tell her that one!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well it looks like Roy will be sending my watch ready assembled......

Got soaked at Barnsley but at least they won







.....

I must take my trousers off before my legs get chapped







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Well it looks like Roy will be sending my watch ready assembled......


 Yep.


----------

